# what is the procedure for becoming a doorman?



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

ive been thinking about doing this for a while, but as my job has gone tits up and ive had my pay halved im having to look at my other options quickly.

im waiting to apply to be a copper but at the min with the world being ****ed even the police arnt recruiting.

ive been offered door work if i get my SIA but im not sure whats involved in getting it.

i presume its a short course and some tests etc but can i do it local?? cant find alot of info on the net and i thought this would be a good place to ask.

cheers gents


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

contact the sia

get o na training course (about £250)

pay for your badge (about £245)

start work

it may take a while after youve got the badge to get hours though mate, ive done it 5+ years and at the moment am struggling for hours

i did the training about 4 years ago, it was 30 hours, split over two saturdays and two sundays and a test

the first badge came in about 6 months (i was working at the time) and the second one took 13 months


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

so from now it could take me over half a year before i am legal to work??

ive been offered some work round here, small town with hundreds of bars and i only need a coupld of hours anyway to boost my wages up, its never gonna be a main job for me.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

andye said:


> so from now it could take me over half a year before i am legal to work??
> 
> ive been offered some work round here, small town with hundreds of bars and i only need a coupld of hours anyway to boost my wages up, its never gonna be a main job for me.


ive done, in total about 14 months without being badged, 12 of these were at the discretion of the police force and legal

it depends on the police force mate, some allow you to work while you're waiting for a badge renewal if you already have one, however you need to prove that you are at stage 6 of 9 (if my memory serves me right) meaning that all crb checks have been done, you have paid and your badge is being processed

so in the eyes of the law yes it will take you at the very least 2-3 months before you can work

dont be under any illusions mate, the sia have wrecked what was once an easy way to make money


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

im deffo not under any illusions mate, im not expecting a get rich quick thing, just always fancied doing as a bit of extra coin.

never thought the mrs would be to happy but shes give me the nod to do it.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

andye said:


> im deffo not under any illusions mate, im not expecting a get rich quick thing, just always fancied doing as a bit of extra coin.
> 
> *never thought the mrs would be to happy but shes give me the nod to do it.*


hahaha watch out for her spies mate :lol:

seriously though mate at times ive loved the job, i wouldnt of done it for this long if i didnt :thumbup1:


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

davetherave said:


> hahaha watch out for her spies mate :lol:
> 
> seriously though mate at times ive loved the job, i wouldnt of done it for this long if i didnt :thumbup1:


yeah ha ha, already thought of that lol.

cheers for the advice anyway pal, much appreciated


----------



## marso (May 31, 2006)

> dont be under any illusions mate, the sia have wrecked what was once an easy way to make money


This is SO very true, in the 6 years I worked the doors the hourly rate has never gone up and in some cases its gone down, bar staff prob earn more if you take into account there tips...

You need to think seriously about what you are undertaking, your missus has given you the nod, but let me tell you working the door wreaks havoc on a relationship, the late hours, the female attention, the very real threat of violence (which could end up with you losing your badge and having a criminal record or ending up in hospital )...no social life, the list goes on.

If your just looking to a couple of nights a week, you should be ok, best thing to do, is put the feelers out that you are looking for work, the gym is often the doormans place of business/office, so ask any of the lads who train and who may do the doors if they know of anyone looking for lads..get them to vouch for you.

The process of getting your badge is fairly straight forward but consider that before you've earned a penny, your gonna have to lay out £500, so on a basis on £100 per weekend its gonna take you 5 weeks before you see the benefit..

As I say I worked the doors in Liverpool for 6 years and have been head doorman on one the harder doors in Liverpool, in that time I've seen people and friends shot ( blasted by a shotgun) stabbed, and had one of my lads had his cheek bone broke in 3 places all because he knocked a gang of lads back on the door, I myself was jumped by 3 lads ( one who turned out to be an irish copper on a night out)...all because we asked them to move to one side while they were smoking...

This is the mentality of the people you will be dealing with on a nightly basis...

I used to love the job and looked forward to going to work, but to be honest mate I'm looking ( and I know plenty of lads who feel the same) to get off the doors, simply because of the SIA, who now dish out badges to anyone and everyone, it used to be that you only got door work on the recomendation of a friend who also worked the door and would vouch for you, the complete muppets and jacket fillers that I've seen with badges now is making the job a lot more dangerous than it used to be..and I for one don't want to in the middle of it when it goes off, if one of them is watching my back..I've seen plenty of them literally **** themselves when its gone off, needless to say they never worked for me again....

I've even had (and this is my absoulete ****ing pet hate) out of town door kids ( I won't call them men) flash their badges to me like some sort of warrant card expecting free entry!!! Any decent and long serving doorman will tell you that they don't take their badges on a ****ing night out!!

Just because I work the door i don't expect no special treatment only if if just so happens I know the lads on the door, its called mutal respect...

I don't mean to rant mate, but like I said at the start think seriously about getting your badge as it used to be a way of making easy money, now it isn't and certaintly not for £10 per hour.

The one of thing about working the door is that everyone THINKS they can do it, till it goes off or someone puts it your toes, then and only THEN will you know if its for you, but by then it might be too late....

Best of luck

Paul.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i think you'd make more money getting the vehicle immobilisation SIA badge,but have to pay for renewal every year!!!!

but if your hearts on the door supervision...bouncing aint what it used to be...and the public aint what they used to be mate..unless you get a good profitable gaff...plus you get a whole load of drunken iddiots these days...not proper folk(how do you say the drukne iddiots of yester year aint like the messed up drunken t*ssers of today)!!!!!

plus you have to get the police ok,the council as well i think...and the training is short course,which i think you can also do security guard work with as well!!!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Dont do it, its one of the worst jobs you can ever do.

V high risk and least monetary reward.

Door work is for mules thesedays. I know good guys who work the doors and i keep telling them to come off and find another job, its only a matter of time before one gets very badly hurt, like a lottery really and its totally out of your control.

You're best to try to find another suitable job. Also dont forget that doormen will be suffering from the recession as well.

Bars and clubs dont make as much money because less people going out, or people are more careful with their money...therefore the club hires less doorstaff and tries to cut corners by just badging up their managers and assistant managers and saying they are 'qualified doorstaff' as part of safety regulations (of course they dont actually do any security work though)... as a result there are less hours available to work and also there are less people on a doorteam as well (makes the job more dangerous, ie working as a pair rather than 3 of you).

A mules game mate. My advice is to pick another job, the same thing i tell all my mates who still work the doors. The quicker the decent doorstaff quit and doors are taken over by incompetant jacket fillers, the better, in my opinion.

Let the sia provide jacket fillers and sit back and watch the carnage on the streets and how police can not cope with the extra violet crime.


----------



## Mick/ BOY (Nov 3, 2008)

:cool2:



andye said:


> yeah ha ha, already thought of that lol.
> 
> cheers for the advice anyway pal, much appreciated


If your set on doing it mate tyne mouth uni runs courses one or to weeks also sunderland and bourgh mate, its a good job when every thing is going well, and depending on your mentality. not to sure how long its taking to get bag through now but that is the least of your worrys mate, you will under stand more when you have done it and your workin with idiots how could not put a cat out ect ect.

best of luck ha


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

Don't forget to wear a baking tray like in phoenix nights!

I actually have nothing to contribute to this thread so I bid thee farewell! :beer:


----------



## Dizzee (Mar 30, 2009)

Better money and less risks involved doing static security or event security. Doing the doors isnt like it used to be, too many **** that cant fight their way out of a soggy cardboard box do it for the attention and 'reputation' (most would have been bullied at school). But when they are part of your team and you need backup they are nowhere to be seen, leaving you in the **** and very very likely to get hurt.

20 years ago the doors were easy money, now its been ruined by the sia and the law. My advice is to do event and static security.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

BritBB hits the nail right on the head.

I've been in the game 11years now and it aint getting any better.Just my opinion,dont waste your money. 

I earn better than most people but i still dont think its worthwhile.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

can i also agree with brit bb

i retired once for 6 months and blame work for my going back into it, as soon as i get a payrise (if i ever do) i'll retire again

a good point was made about the money, think about it if you worked in a supermarket overnight you'd get about £8.50+ we are coming out with a tenner before tax so roughly the same figure, i'll stick my neck out and say the doors is slightly more dangerous then stacking shelves


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Door work today only attracts teenage nap 50 shirt fillers.

The only way you used to be able get door work years ago was by willing to use some pencil necks head to open the fire doors. 

Half of the chavs stand outside threatening door staff knowing full well half of them wont do nothing because of cameras and losing the badge.

Now years ago on the other hand,door staff were more respected and kept a big percentage of trouble down imo.


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

PLEASE DONT DO IT!

I started off doing it for a chance to earn some extra pocket money, before i knew it - i was trapped and was working six nights and even days if a big football match was on. I have left that job 3 years ago and would never ever go back. I have a life again with my family, I have ME time.

Every night when i left for work my family and myself would worry if i am going to come back in the same condition i left the house in. (not nice)

Todays youth/public are getting worse and would do anything just to prove themselves - dont be that person who they will use to try and impress their friends.


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

Big JMJ said:


> PLEASE DONT DO IT!
> 
> I started off doing it for a chance to earn some extra pocket money, before i knew it - i was trapped and was working six nights and even days if a big football match was on. I have left that job 3 years ago and would never ever go back. I have a life again with my family, I have ME time.
> 
> ...


like i said mate, im an engineer by trade and last year iwas earning 35 k but ive had my hours halved and also a pay cut so im gonna be lucky if i pull 200 quid a week from now on, but at the end of it all imstill a well qulaified engineer so that always gonna be my main job.

at most i would be working 2 nights a week. i have several good freinds who are doorman and they absolutly love the job, to be honest our town is pretty small, all the who's who of people all know each other and its normally very laid back. to be honest i end up spending most of my nights out at the doors tallking to pals, i figured i might aswell be getting paid.

i pride myself on being quite intelligent, with alot of common sense, im in no way looking to do this to make a name for myself etc so its not about that.

i appreciate all the comments and its somthing that im gonna have to think long and hard about.

cheers fellas


----------



## Dizzee (Mar 30, 2009)

I think pizza delivery pays the same round here as doormen get, but the tips from delivering pizzas are better!


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Door staff dont get paid anywhere near what they deserve in my opinion. I did a bit helping out my mates uncle who used to have his own firm and I did really enjoy it and got cash in hand which was good. Id probably do it again in the same situation. Worked at quite an easy place too so never had much trouble. But for less than 10 quid an hour or whatever the rate is now I dont think its worth it. Standing on a door getting threats, attacked etc.....and it all seems to have gone downhill since the SIA started up, far too many jacket fillers around. There are much easier ways of earning just as much money.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

often the hardest thing about the job, especially when working on a large club is trying to not do what you want to do

an example was lastnight, one lad was basically being a penis, and pi55ing everyone off, started taking the pi55 out of me tryign to get a rise inside, now i knew this lad had done something earlier as soon as i heard him (when i went in the other room)

now i obviously wanted to get rid of him, but with the bar shutting in about 20 minutes it was quiet, so one wrong move in the "minimal force" it would have taken to get this cu*t and his two mates out and everyone in the bar see's it and it looks bad, an hour earlier when it was busy the poor ba5tard may be waking up today with a broken leg, and only about 2 people would have seen it

you kind of see what i mean, i wont go into bigger detail but if you can't control the initial urge to go and ram his head off a table and snap both his legs then the doors is not for you

instead i got a rise out of him as soon as he got to the front door, he shouted a bit but due to the police being there had to get off with his tail between his legs, not the most satisfying outcome but he drew attention to himself with the whole of the front door team

job done, and no criminal record for me


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

i've been doing 'the job' 14 years now, and without knowing all the details of the door your gonna be working, its pretty hard to give you advice....

if the moneys good and their a decent door team, i'd go for it, stuff stacking morrisons shelves for similar money, who cares....yes the job can be dangerous, but you know that, go into the job with your eyes wide open....saying don't do it caus its dangerous is like saying don't join the army, you might get shot....

good pub, good team, good pay.......i'd do it all again, meet/work with some of the best mates you'll ever meet....

every doors different, work out the pro's and cons and decide for yourself buddy....


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

davetherave said:


> ive done, in total about 14 months without being badged, 12 of these were at the discretion of the police force and legal
> 
> it depends on the police force mate, some allow you to work while you're waiting for a badge renewal if you already have one, however you need to prove that you are at stage 6 of 9 (if my memory serves me right) meaning that all crb checks have been done, you have paid and your badge is being processed
> 
> ...


and made it imposible for half the decent lads to work legally


----------



## marso (May 31, 2006)

adlewar said:


> i've been doing 'the job' 14 years now, and without knowing all the details of the door your gonna be working, its pretty hard to give you advice....
> 
> *if the moneys good and their a decent door team, i'd go for it, stuff stacking morrisons shelves for similar money, who cares....yes the job can be dangerous, but you know that, go into the job with your eyes wide open....saying don't do it caus its dangerous is like saying don't join the army, you might get shot....*
> 
> ...


Some very good points there........


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

adlewar said:


> .......i'd do it all again, meet/work with some of the best mates you'll ever meet....


You just want to work at the club next door.....with ya best MATE!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

*i've seen the way you shake his hand* :tongue:


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

BLUE(UK) said:


> You just want to work at the club next door.....with ya best MATE!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> *i've seen the way you shake his hand* :tongue:


ha ha caught me out...............would only work there for a fiver an hour, and a special handshake................ :whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

adlewar said:


> i've been doing 'the job' 14 years now, and without knowing all the details of the door your gonna be working, its pretty hard to give you advice....
> 
> if the moneys good and their a decent door team, i'd go for it, stuff stacking morrisons shelves for similar money, who cares....yes the job can be dangerous, but you know that, go into the job with your eyes wide open....saying don't do it caus its dangerous is like saying don't join the army, you might get shot....
> 
> ...


thats not exactly what i said though is it

the original poster wants to make money, i was offering him another option to do this, without spending five hundred quid before any wages are received

and it is very unlikely that you as a rookie would walk into a club/bar/pub and know who the muppets are and who the game lads are without learning the hard way


----------



## breamking (Mar 22, 2009)

cost me 260 every 3 yrs for me secuirty badge prob go up next time


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

breamking said:


> cost me 260 every 3 yrs for me secuirty badge prob go up next time


don't forget the initial cost of the training, i know it's a one off but at the time when i did mine (think it was about 2005) we got it free due to our (then) bosses dodgy dealings :lol:


----------



## breamking (Mar 22, 2009)

they change the rules every time reference docs the ones i used frist time where know good this yaer when my new one was dew i.e old driving license no good had to get the new type that cost me 25 squid no refundable pain in butt


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

alot of the doorman around our town are either pals of mine, or i know them anyway. i'd say i trust most of them.

the lad who has offered me work said they are all on 15 quid an hour, regardless of experiance or what bar you work.

i was actually invited to stand with one of my good pals at one of the clubs i may work on sunday night, had quite a good night and really made me want to do it. he did say to me at one point though that he felt more comfortable with me stood by his side than some of the other lads working in the club lol


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

I have done a bit of doors in the past,

TBH i didn't enjoy it, you are dealing with scum and chavs.

Now i have a family i wouldn't entertain it.

Loads of young lads try a bit of gear then suddenly want to work the doors?? WTF

In my opinion, they are well under paid and most of the good doormen cannot get badges.

Some good posts by the way.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

still not a bad job head door around cardiff ur looking between 18-24 quid an hour and i get 5 to 6 nights a week 6 hours a night does me fine and lots of perks like free food at resturants,cia tickets so on so on


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Andye,

Did you get your SIA badge and work the doors? I am at a point where I left my job in April to try and set up my own business but its still not making the money I need to survive from it.

I rencently signed on to Job Seekers as they are talking about paying for my course to get the SIA badge. At least I save £500 there! I am now living with my GF parents so only need to work 1 or 2 nights per week just to tie me over with petrol, gym, supplements and food while I work on my new business to get it up and running.

I would of thought door work would be ideal as I have all day to do my work then just a couple of evenings per week to make some money.

If you did start it can you let me know how it is going?

Any other members like to write their opinion then please do.

P.S. I live in a small town in Essex where there isnt even a club so I dont think it will be that bad!?!?


----------



## Diesel Power (Dec 26, 2009)

andye said:


> ive been thinking about doing this for a while, but as my job has gone tits up and ive had my pay halved im having to look at my other options quickly.
> 
> im waiting to apply to be a copper but at the min with the world being ****ed even the police arnt recruiting.
> 
> ...


Did u get sorted Big Man or r u a copper now?


----------



## doormansecurity (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi,

SIA training at many organisations, all vary in cost snd start from around £80.

Once you get your badge number you can find outmore information at certain forums like www.doorman-security.com/forum also has a jobs board.

You can also get government funding for these courses if you earn under a certain amount a year or work under 16 hours a week i think.

Good luck


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Youy also need to own a long black coat and a pair of black trousers that have been ironed so many times they're shiny.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Youy also need to own a long black coat and a pair of black trousers that have been ironed so many times they're shiny.


I never ironed my trousers or shirts, to be fair my shirts were grey after a few months


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

doormansecurity said:


> Hi,
> 
> SIA training at many organisations, all vary in cost snd start from around £80.
> 
> ...


2 Jobs?????


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

got my door badge while i had some spare cash and knew the recession was on its way, and as im in the construction trade it was a good idea to have something to fall onto if things went sour.

TBH i love it, was abit nerve racking at the start but aslong as your with a good set of lads you can have a cracking time. Meet some sound lads that you can always rely on in and out of door work.

Only down sides is that your working near enough every friday and saturday so you dont tend to see your mates that often at weekends anymore. Just have to get round it by booking a night off once in awhile and having a blow out with your mates.

One of the best things ive done is working the doors 

It helps being pretty big too. See so many new door staff that are just kids, under 20 and some under 12st, get ripped apart lol.


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

the best place to go is http://www.workingthedoors.co.uk mate. I've done the job in this country for 3 years and did it in spain too. I have to say that I've been lucky and never got punched in this 3 years but had many scraps with ppl. nowadays I work in a nice little pub where we just get the occasional drunk thinking he's superman but that's all.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

marso said:


> This is SO very true, in the 6 years I worked the doors the hourly rate has never gone up and in some cases its gone down, bar staff prob earn more if you take into account there tips...
> 
> You need to think seriously about what you are undertaking, your missus has given you the nod, but let me tell you working the door wreaks havoc on a relationship, the late hours, the female attention, the very real threat of violence (which could end up with you losing your badge and having a criminal record or ending up in hospital )...no social life, the list goes on.
> 
> ...


Take note of the above that is a cracking post.


----------



## steve1234567890 (Aug 30, 2009)

ah for the good old days..........when someone could get thrown out and come back later in a jcb and put the bucket through the window  maybe that's just where i lived?


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

steve1234567890 said:


> ah for the good old days..........when someone could get thrown out and come back later in a jcb and put the bucket through the window  maybe that's just where i lived?


Or the days where the Door lads would kick someone out and tell them to come back in a few weeks when they've sobered up. When they did come back they were all apologetic.


----------

